# maya 44 pci or m-audio firewire solo?



## kingbg23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Basically all I need is one xlr input for an at3035. The extra inputs on the maya 44 pci aren't necessary, but this interface is somewhat cheaper. Does anyone have any experience with either of these sound cards? I'm only going to be recording vocals. Mobility isn't an issue either. I'm just working in a bedroom that I'll be treating once i get the money.


----------

